

The All-Meat Lunch for College Avoiders - Liron
http://lshap.blogspot.com/2012/06/go-to-college-or-eat-unlimited-meat.html

======
Liron
Update: We have a group of 4 college avoiders joining me for an AMLCA tomorrow
at noon, and 2 spots left. Email me or reply if you want to join.

